# Too Hot to make Sauerkraut



## Skittles2u (Apr 13, 2005)

My house during the summer gets very warm, and I just can't seem to cool the kitchen. Its not unusual for it to be between 82 and 86; is there a temperature that is too warm for making Sauerkraut? I hadn't seen much reference to it except one place I read something about the temperature of the house should be approximately 73; I don't see it referenced a lot though... so is my house "too warm" ?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

My understanding is that the best temps for fermenting kraut is 68 - 72Âº. If you get above that you run the risk of the kraut turning out soft.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_06/sauerkraut.html

I plant "late" cabbages and harvest them after a couple of good frosts. Frost helps set the sugar in the cabbages. Late cabbage is preferred for making kraut.


This statement is taken from the website above:

_*Hot pack* &#8211; Bring kraut and liquid slowly *to a boil* in a large kettle, stirring frequently. Remove from heat and fill jars rather firmly with kraut and juices, leaving 1/2-inch headspace. _


I would not "bring to a boil". My Ball book says to bring to a "simmer" (185 - 210Âº) If you boil it, it will get soft. Just get it good and hot before packing in the jars.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

If you're talking about the fresh fermentation of it (with lactobacillus), 86 is a bit warm and would promote the growth of unwanted bacteria and mold. I have heard tell of folks putting their goodies under the house (if you have a space there) but you can't use a crock because of contamination. If you have clean 5 gallon buckets w/ lids and a wine bubbler, you can do that without fear of cross contamination if you sterilize properly.

We only do this in the fall and winter here because it is just too hot and we have had too many failures.

Look up "Lacto fermentation" for a lot more information on it.


----------



## Skittles2u (Apr 13, 2005)

We only do this in the fall and winter here because it is just too hot and we have had too many failures.

Thanks, I will wait til its not so blasted hot ! thanks.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

You can put your ferment container into an ice chest with a small amount of ice and water to maintain the 68-72 degrees. That's what I do and it works great. I just check it every day with a thermometer and then add ice if needed.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

Melesine said:


> You can put your ferment container into an ice chest with a small amount of ice and water to maintain the 68-72 degrees. That's what I do and it works great. I just check it every day with a thermometer and then add ice if needed.


That's kind of a great idea. We use 2qt glass jars to make ours and they would fit nicely in a cooler. Thank for sharing that.


----------

